# SD 301 - SD 303 Disassembly and lens cleaning



## Bradford717 (Oct 16, 2017)

I am new here and searched for anything related to the SD 301 and SD 303 before starting a thread. I only saw one result in the search engine.
I created a pdf tutorial regarding these laser models. As the title suggest this demonstrates how to properly disassemble these lasers and clean the lens if necessary. One design flaw of these is that they are being marketed as "burning lasers" and the lens tube must be extended to burn with them usually at a range of no further than 12 inches allowing soot to get inside the lens tube and possibly on the lens. If this happens the lens must be cleaned just like any lab laser or diy laser. The problem is they are sent from Shin-zen China glued and designed in a way that if you don't understand you will scratch your laser up and probably damage it. Because of the FDA cracking down on lasers over 5mw, some are being sold as up to 500mw for $30-$80 but are really 5mw lasers. It is not necessarily cheaper to just replace a 200mw or 500mw SD 301 - SD 303.

Enjoy


----------



## Accutronitis (Oct 17, 2017)

Bradford717 said:


> I am new here and searched for anything related to the SD 301 and SD 303 before starting a thread. I only saw one result in the search engine.
> I created a pdf tutorial regarding these laser models. As the title suggest this demonstrates how to properly disassemble these lasers and clean the lens if necessary. One design flaw of these is that they are being marketed as "burning lasers" and the lens tube must be extended to burn with them usually at a range of no further than 12 inches allowing soot to get inside the lens tube and possibly on the lens. If this happens the lens must be cleaned just like any lab laser or diy laser. The problem is they are sent from Shin-zen China glued and designed in a way that if you don't understand you will scratch your laser up and probably damage it. Because of the FDA cracking down on lasers over 5mw, some are being sold as up to 500mw for $30-$80 but are really 5mw lasers. It is not necessarily cheaper to just replace a 200mw or 500mw SD 301 - SD 303.
> 
> Enjoy


Are you the same guy that just got banned at LPF after fighting with that clown laserbee ? I'm just curious


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2017)

Accutronitis said:


> Are you the same guy that just got banned at LPF after fighting with that clown laserbee ? I'm just curious



_Moderation is not an appropriate topic for discussion here on CPF, neither is "cross-forum" chatter ... please see Rule 4_

Thank you for your understanding Accutronitis


----------



## Accutronitis (Oct 17, 2017)

Sorry, it won't happen again...


----------



## archimedes (Oct 17, 2017)

Accutronitis said:


> Sorry, it won't happen again...


Thank you


----------



## Accutronitis (Nov 25, 2017)

Bradford717 said:


> I am new here and searched for anything related to the SD 301 and SD 303 before starting a thread. I only saw one result in the search engine.
> I created a pdf tutorial regarding these laser models. As the title suggest this demonstrates how to properly disassemble these lasers and clean the lens if necessary. One design flaw of these is that they are being marketed as "burning lasers" and the lens tube must be extended to burn with them usually at a range of no further than 12 inches allowing soot to get inside the lens tube and possibly on the lens. If this happens the lens must be cleaned just like any lab laser or diy laser. The problem is they are sent from Shin-zen China glued and designed in a way that if you don't understand you will scratch your laser up and probably damage it. Because of the FDA cracking down on lasers over 5mw, some are being sold as up to 500mw for $30-$80 but are really 5mw lasers. It is not necessarily cheaper to just replace a 200mw or 500mw SD 301 - SD 303.
> 
> Enjoy


Your pdf tutorial link doesn't work ?


----------

